# [H - 25] oRk - Wir stellen uns mit persönlichem Video vor!



## Junia (23. Juli 2013)

*Ich denke das bedarf keiner vielen Worte. Lasst euch von unserem ganz persönlichen Video verzaubern.

oRk - EU Gul'dan*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_gJ2PdDt7Y


Alle wichtigen Infos findet ihr hier: www.clan-ork.de

_Ihr dürft auch sehr gerne Kommentare hier zum Video hinterlassen! _​


----------



## Plumplum (24. Juli 2013)

Sehr schönes Video , wo man auch mal sehen kann das es doch noch Gilden gibt wo gemeinschaft an erster stelle steht und man auch sehen kann das man damit doch mehr erreicht als alleine .




top 10/10


----------



## Blacksnap (24. Juli 2013)

TOP Video und wie meine Vorposter schon schrieb es ist schön zusehen das es noch Gemeinschaft gibt, weckt alte Erinnerungen! 

Grüße und weiterhin alles Gute an Euch.


----------



## Severos (24. Juli 2013)

Wahnsinn, schönes Video! Ich bin wirklich begeistert, dass es sowas noch gibt.. :-)


----------



## Hellsong (24. Juli 2013)

Super Video!

Klasse dass ihr Gul'dan weiterhin die Treue haltet! Waren geile Zeiten früher mit Uzgrock und Gorbasch  

LG Hellsong

P.S. aktualisiert mal den Minecraft server wieder 

PPS: :E


----------



## Isle (24. Juli 2013)

Sehr schönes Video. Gut gefällt mir die Idee auch Live-Kommentar mit Gesichtern zu bringen. 

WoW ist eben nicht nur ein Spiel. Wichtig ist auch die Gemeinschaft die dahinter ist. Nur so
lebt eine Gilde lange 

Viele Grüße 

Michael von den Flames of Alliance (Nethersturm)


----------



## Junia (25. Juli 2013)

Hey ihr Lieben

wirklich vielen, vielen Dank für euer Feedback! Wir sind sehr überrascht, wie gut das Video bei euch ankommt.
Ihr könnt uns quasi helfen und unterstützen, indem ihr dem Youtube-Video ein Like gebt oder euren Kommentar dort hinterlasst!

Ich kann es nur nochmal wiederholen. Wir freuen uns wirklich wahnsinnig über das ganze positive Feedback, das zur Zeit auf uns hereinprasselt. Ihr seid spitze!

Gruß
Minhlu (aka iZy)


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Juli 2013)

He iZy mei frau und ich sind schon am überlegen ob wir ned bei euch anfangen wollen. Wie siehts bei euch aus sucht ihr allgemein oder nur für euren raid die leute? Würd mich über ne PN freuen von dir.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

also ich finde das Video sehr gut gemacht. Vor allem Spielszenen wechseln sich mit realen Szenen ab. Was mir auch sehr gut gefiel war die Musik. Also weiter so und viel viel Erfolg bei eurem weiteren Gildenleben. Euer racknahack von Malfurion Alli. Keine Angst derzeit ziehe ich auch zwei Hordenchars hoch ^^. Hier bin ich auf Thrall. 

Also vielleicht sieht man ja mehr Videos von euch.


----------



## Junia (30. Juli 2013)

Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage, wollte ich allen Interessierten mitteilen, dass wir uns auch über reine Gildenbewerbungen freuen! 
Und mich an dieser Stelle nochmals für das viele positive Feedback bedanken! <3


----------



## Junia (8. August 2013)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach Schattenpriestern und Hexenmeistern für unseren 25-Spieler Raid! :-)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. August 2013)

GoGo oRk

Grüße
Bone


----------



## Junia (22. August 2013)

Die Vorbereitungen für Patch 5.4 Laufen auf Hochtouren.
Nutzt die Chance und steigt direkt zum neuen Content in den Raidbetrieb ein. :-)


----------



## Kersyl (22. August 2013)

Beeindruckende Videoarbeit, sehr professionell.

Hätte ich nicht schon eine Gilde wäre ich sofort dabei, hehe. Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Glück und weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## Lhunaia (23. August 2013)

Tolles Video, Tolle Vorstellung! Ich wünsche Euch ganz viel Erfolg!


----------



## Junia (13. Oktober 2014)

Mists of Pandaria war ein wunderbares Addon

Für unsere Gilde war es eine Fahrt mit Höhen und Tiefen, die glücklicherweise immer gut ausging.
Jetzt haben wir einige Aussteiger. Einige Spieler haben Familien gegründet, bauen Häuser, bekommen Kinder. Sie sind zwar nicht komplett von der Bildfläche verschwunden, allerdings bauen wir auf würdige Nachfolger.

Ihr sucht schon lang nach einer Gilde, die das gewisse Etwas hat? Leicht verrückt, aber trotzdem Sympathisch? Wir halten durch und suchen dich!

Schau doch mal auf unsere Homepage oder lern uns direkt ganz persönlich in unserem Video kennen.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung! 

iZy aka Krovicz


----------

